# Final year.



## Multi Sport (Jul 12, 2018)

Well the beginning of the end is quickly approaching. My daughter reports back in a few weeks for her final season of collegiate soccer. Unbelievable to think that it's almost done...

Good luck to all those Soccer Seniors. I hope your kids have a great year.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Well the beginning of the end is quickly approaching. My daughter reports back in a few weeks for her final season of collegiate soccer. Unbelievable to think that it's almost done...
> 
> Good luck to all those Soccer Seniors. I hope your kids have a great year.


Is she close to home?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Well the beginning of the end is quickly approaching. My daughter reports back in a few weeks for her final season of collegiate soccer. Unbelievable to think that it's almost done...
> 
> Good luck to all those Soccer Seniors. I hope your kids have a great year.


Congrats.  I am actually looking forward to having my football season back.  The Raiders will be in Vegas so instead of having to watch games on a mobile phone I will get to take the Saturday flight to Vegas and enjoy something that we actually hav a good handle on here in America.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Congrats.  I am actually looking forward to having my football season back.  The Raiders will be in Vegas so instead of having to watch games on a mobile phone I will get to take the Saturday flight to Vegas and enjoy something that we actually hav a good handle on here in America.


How are they looking for this year?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How are they looking for this year?


I am pretty excited.  Last year was a bit of a disappointment after having an excellent season the year before but the offseason has been encouraging.  It just sucks that their games are Sunday’s around the same time as my kid’s games.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is she close to home?


Oregon


----------

